# Drill Guide



## Millcottage (1 Dec 2020)

Hello folks. Got hold of this drill guide recently but notice that the drill connection end is threaded. Any ideas or advice on how to attach a drill to it? The other end is also threaded - a female end so I assume a chuck is screwed in there


----------



## Sandyn (1 Dec 2020)

I Think the bit shown is upside down? I seem to remember the chuck will have the female thread? but been so long since I removed a threaded one.. You take the chuck off your drill and fit it to the guide, then the guide to the drill.


----------

